# yellow goose band



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

I shot a goose today with the metal band on one leg and yellow on the other. What does the yellow mean? 

Thanks


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

I also harvested a goose with a yellow band on one leg a couple years ago, and was informed that it meant it was banded on a golf course and was a juvenile bird at the time of the banding. They also said that they used red bands for the adults.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yup.....it means you made some golfer somewhere very happy. Those friggin' whiney b*tches.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

Be sure and call in (or go to the website and enter) the metal band info. They'll send you info on when/where the bird was banded. Just to clarify on red leg bands, adults were receiving them a few years ago but for the last couple (3 I think?) have only been getting the metal band and every other bird recorded (bands ending in odd #s I believe) have been getting collars. Congrats on the goose!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Buddy shot three geese on a private farm here locally and a couple were banded. I thought it was cool but figured they were a couple golf course geese.... still pretty ballsy though. Congrats on your band, thats something I'm still searching for.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

We shot two of the banded golf course geese this weekend. The website said they were banded 06/08/2009 in Utah


----------

